# xtraceroute segment fault : anyone else running xtraceroute

## tebers

this is what I get in my terminal

```

celeron333 root # xtraceroute

Found a hosts.cache with 9548 entries.

Can't open the database file /usr/share/xtraceroute/site_hosts.cache!(In mode r)

Can't open the database file /root/.xt/user_hosts.cache!(In mode r)

Found a networks.cache with 260 entries.

Can't open the database file /usr/share/xtraceroute/site_networks.cache!(In mode r)

Can't open the database file /root/.xt/user_networks.cache!(In mode r)

Can't open the database file /root/.xt/user_generic.cache!(In mode r)

Known countries: 239

Built-in database: 95

Segmentation fault

```

----------

## fghellar

I've just emerged xtraceroute and got the same error...

----------

## tebers

..or in xtraceroute.

Someone having it running ?

Thorsten

----------

## kybber

I installed it yesterday and had no problem with it. I uninstalled it today though (one more useless app  :Wink:  )

----------

